# Neighbor's Dog...



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Looking Dog & Neat Gardens too! How old is the BERNESE (edit)? He doesn't look that old...


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I've always loved those dogs, Great Pictures, they just have a gentle look about them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Nice Looking Dog & Neat Gardens too! How old is the Burmese? He doesn't look that old...


I haven't got much info from them yet.... Riley is trying to get himself invited to go play with him though....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

dmfla said:


> I've always loved those dogs, Great Pictures, they just have a gentle look about them.


He looks a lot like our Cosmo...with color. And he just sits there like that, watching my dogs bark at him. Samson and Cosmo want to go play...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Neat dog! It's actually a BERNESE Mnt. Dog... not Burmese! Burmese is cat! 

I really like Greater Swiss Mnt. Dogs, too. They look a lot like Berners, only with a short coat.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Neat dog! It's actually a BERNESE Mnt. Dog... not Burmese! Burmese is cat!


Crap...I even looked it up, to make sure I had it right... I should've looked a little further...because now I see it everywhere...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great looking dog! I hope they get to play together soon!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Crap...I even looked it up, to make sure I had it right... I should've looked a little further...because now I see it everywhere...


Haha! Dontcha just hate that?

Now, isn't there also a Burmese Python? Or something like that?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Got me too...I copies RickGibbs spelling...Gurrrr...I can't spell either!! Geeezeee...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are a great looking dog. A buddy of mine has one and it is such a mellow but massive hunk on muscle.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

someone in my neighborhood has two mt. dogs, they are beautiful and rather majestic when they are walking by. naturally my girls act like idiots, barking and jumping as they walk by ,they look and move on, as if to say, look at those unruly girls.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love these dogs...........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Berner's!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are really beautiful. I'd consider one if nearly ALL of them did not have bad hips. They are such nice dogs.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> They are a great looking dog. A buddy of mine has one and it is such a mellow but massive hunk on muscle.


She (Riley's over there playing now....and her name is Lucy) moves like Cosmo...


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont know squat about these dogs, but man he's a good looking guy! Looks like a gentle giant to me!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love those dogs. That first picture it looks like he is saying "I see you spying on me" Good lookin dog and maybe one day the two will get to play.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Such a gorgeous dog! They are gorgeous and I love that breed too!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....and she is still a puppy. We did confirm that. Riley wore her out....so they appreciate that over that the neighbors house...


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

We have neighbors with one, and to be honest she scares the wits out of me. She's fine if her family is out there with her, but when you come walking down the sidewalk she comes charging out (they have an invisible fence), barking and snarling, spit flying everywhere. I call her Cujo. 

Now other neighbors have a Swiss mountain dog. He barks when you walk by (another invisible fence), but it's more of a "hello, look at me" kind of bark.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...the Berner's I have met have been wonderful. My favorite is Beckit. He passed his CGC with flying colors!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Its looked like Beethoven or St bernard...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I love these guys. They are the gentle giants of the dog world. I just love how sweet they are. That was a great video of Riley playing with him. Brinkley has one as a playmate but he doesnt come around all that much.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love that breed. We don't see very many around here. I remember the first time I ever saw the breed was on a ferry to Martha's Vineyard. A family had two huge adults and one puppy. The size and their gorgeous coloring was just stunning.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I love BMD if I had moved north I woudl have definitely had to have had one. good personalities to, at least the one's inthe show ring I meant have been great.

Hooch


----------

